# 2600 miles road trip



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

just got back yesterday from a 2600+ mile trip from east texas out to Yuma,AZ to see my daughter and her husband at the marine air station there--- the mighty d ran fantastic the entire trip which for all but around 500 miles was in 75 and 80 mph zones so there was a lot of extended high speed cruising going on-- pulled down 32.2 mpg over for the trip according to the obc, the trip was done in 2 1100 mile days and 2 200 mile days.

ripping out 1100 miles in the 335d was very easy to do and took me 16 hours each one of those days to do. the d now has 11900+ miles on her and is really running nice.
the d at an az rest area








the dawn on the way back to Tx








a charity carwash by the marines, yes maybe the d got some swirls but it was fro a good cause









if NM hadnt of let me know that dust storms could exist I would have thought they couldnt









the BS arbitrary NM safety zones where they double speeding fines for no good reason









what willie nelson was dumb enough to drive up to with weed in the bus


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

The D is born for just such a trip!:thumbup:

I bet you had a tough time resisting the urge to push it past 100 MPH.

Did you have it on cruise control on any part of the trip to see the FE numbers? 

I see the D got the royal military treatment (car wash).


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

used the cruise for quite a bit of the time, in an 80mph zone since most officers wont bother you if you are within 10mph you can cruise around 88-89 gps (indicated 91-92) without much risk of getting stopped.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

DC-IT said:


> The D is born for just such a trip!:thumbup:
> 
> I bet you had a tough time resisting the urge to push it past 100 MPH.
> 
> ...


Looks like a spit shine to me!:thumbup:


----------



## nok (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for your post. I'm loving my "d", too. LOL "dust storms may exist" I guess "safety corridors" may exist also, but I'm more inclined to believe in dust storms.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you have any problems finding diesel fuel along your route?


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice. But I have to say, after 2500 miles in Europe during my ED last summer, 75-80 is not 'high' speed cruising in a 335d. Try 130-140........

I agree this car is the perfect highway cruiser:thumbup:


----------

